# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  IVA - esclusione art.15 e bollo 1,81

## dott.mamo

Dubbio delle 10 e mezza  :Big Grin:  
Fattura con esclusione art.15: va il bollo da 1,81?
Io direi di no ma non sono sicuro al 100%

----------


## iam

> Dubbio delle 10 e mezza

  
Ti sei anticipato troppo... 
... risponderemo tra dieci minuti...  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
La marca va applicata sempre se in fattura sono inclusi importi esclusi IVA che superano Euro 77,47 
(era questa la domanda?)

----------


## dott.mamo

> Ti sei anticipato troppo... 
> ... risponderemo tra dieci minuti...   
> La marca va applicata sempre se in fattura sono inclusi importi esclusi IVA che superano Euro 77,47 
> (era questa la domanda?)

   :Big Grin:  
quindi marca da bollo anche se c'è solo l'art.15?
pensavo solo per esenzione art. 10

----------


## LANNA

> quindi marca da bollo anche se c'è solo l'art.15?
> pensavo solo per esenzione art. 10

  L'assoggettamento a bollo è indipendente dal titolo di inapplicabilità dell'iva.

----------


## GL Consulting

> Ti sei anticipato troppo... 
> ... risponderemo tra dieci minuti...   
> La marca va applicata sempre se in fattura sono inclusi importi esclusi IVA che superano Euro 77,47 
> (era questa la domanda?)

  __________________________________________________  _______________   :Confused: 
E' la prima volta che scrivo un post su questo utilissimo forum, spero che la procedura sia corretta...
Mi rendo conto che delle fatture soggette a marca da bollo di 1,81 se n'è parlato a dismisura ma ho ancora una domanda: CHI DEVE APPORLA? CHI PAGA O CHI EMETTE LA FATTURA? Esiste una legislazione specifica sull'argomento? Grazie.

----------


## Patty76

> __________________________________________________  _______________  
> E' la prima volta che scrivo un post su questo utilissimo forum, spero che la procedura sia corretta...
> Mi rendo conto che delle fatture soggette a marca da bollo di 1,81 se n'è parlato a dismisura ma ho ancora una domanda: CHI DEVE APPORLA? CHI PAGA O CHI EMETTE LA FATTURA? Esiste una legislazione specifica sull'argomento? Grazie.

  La paga chi emette la fattura, che però ha diritto di rivalsa nei confronti del cliente, inserendo l'importo 1.81 in fattura

----------


## dott.mamo

e l'1,81 che inserisce in fattura, fra l'altro, è escluso art. 15

----------


## GL Consulting

> e l'1,81 che inserisce in fattura, fra l'altro, è escluso art. 15

  _____________________________________- 
Cioè esente IVA?! 
Grazie mille per la disponibilità e soprattutto per la supercelere risposta! Non avrei mai immaginato un tempismo del genere! Complimenti!!!  :Smile:

----------


## dott.mamo

non &#232; esente ma escluso ex art.15

----------


## periandro

Riprendo questo vecchio thread per proporre il mio primo post su un argomento che non ho trovato così frequentemente trattato. 
Mi è stato posto il seguente quesito: l'importo della marca da bollo apposta sulla fattura da parte di un professionista in regime dei minimi, che proprio perchè la inserisce in tale documento, se la fa rimborsare dal committente, siamo proprio sicuri che non sia da assoggettare a ritenuta d'acconto, come vedo praticamente in tutti i facsimili di fatture che trovo in giro? 
L'emittente la fattura - il mio professionista - ha l'obbligo di assolvere l'imposta di bollo su tale doc. > 77,.... A fronte di tale adempimento, ovviamente, si deduce il relativo costo: 1,81 documentati con pezza giustificativa dall'esercente che gli ha venduto la marca da bollo.
Per altro verso, non si può neppure sostenere che l'1,81 che mette in fattura sia un rimborso spese per conto del cliente, giacchè è lui stesso - l'emittitore della fattura - che è tenuto ad assolvere l'imposta fin dall'origine.
Che poi se la faccia rimborsare è un altro conto....è preassi e dipende da accordi commerciali. Però tale rimborso - secondo me - deve concorrere alla formazione del reddito, a maggior ragione per il fatto che il professionista se lo deduce. E quindi, tale rimborso di 1,81 dovrebbe anche essere soggetto a ritenuta d'acconto in qaunto facente parte dei compensi comunque denominati che devono essere assoggettati, ai sensi dellart. 25 del DPR n. 600 del 1973, a ritenuta. 
Nturalmente di tutto questa mia teoria non ho trovato conferma in alcun documento di prassi, ma non ho neppure trovato conferme del contrario... 
Vi aggiungo che una vecchia circolare del 1973 specificava che ovviamente vanno esclude dalal ritenuta le somme ricevute dal professionista a titolo di rimborso spese anticipate per conto del cliente (sempre che siano documentate analiticamente), inserendo tra le stesse anche i ribmorsi per pagamenti di tasse, i diritti di cancelleria, etc.
Ma - sempre secondo me - tale affermazione deve essere intesa nel senso che devono essere esluse da ritenuta gli importo rimborsati a titolo di imposte, tasse e diritti anticipati per conto del cliente...mi viene in mente questo esempio: sono un geometra e per una certa domanda in catasto devo applicare su di essa delle marche da bollo...allora mi faccio rimborsare dal cliente l'importo di quelel marche che non concorre ovviamente a formare il mio reddito professionale e non è soggetto a ritenuta, ma di cui peraltro neanche mi tolgo il costo dalla dichiarazione dei redditi: è soltanto un anticipo "finanziario" per conto del cliente. 
Diverso è invece - sempre e soltanto secondo me - il caso dell'apposizione della marca da bollo sulla fattura che io emetto: qui non anticipo un bel niente per nessuno, tocca a me metterla e su un mio documento. 
Dopo questo panegirico voi come la vedete (se possibile con riferimenti di prassi)?? 
Grazie e saluti.

----------


## dott.mamo

Secondo me la ritenuta non è da applicare. 
Aggiungi una domanda: in caso di successiva nota di credito, la marca da bollo va anche sulla nota?

----------


## periandro

> Secondo me la ritenuta non è da applicare.

  Ecco magari qualche riferimento ulteriore per avallare la propria posizione...

----------


## dott.mamo

Il tuo ragionamento secondo me è corretto perché nel momento in cui deduci il costo del bollo, dovresti tassare il riaddebito.
Non può essere spesa sostenuta in nome e per conto del cliente perché la pezza giustificativa dell'acquisto dei bolli è intestata al professionista.
Si tratta ai fini iva, secondo me, non di un escluso art. 15, quando di un provento non imponibile per mancanza di requisito oggettivo art. 3. 
Detto questo, ai fini reddituali, la prassi non ha mai (credo) applicato quel provento con ritenuta ma in ogni caso va poi tassato.

----------


## periandro

Esatto... 
Proprio perchè si tratta di una prassi operativa che - ribadisco - mi rendo conto che sia diffusa, vorrei però capire o sapere, se qualcuno lo sa, se ci sono indicazioni ufficiali che confermano tale operato oppure che lo censurano, come io ritengo sia da censurare (però è sempre un'opinione, ancorchè spero fondata, ma sempre mia). 
Grazie comunque dell'intervento e del conforto!

----------


## dott.mamo

Sarà poi che l'importo è talmente piccolo che magari non si sta mai lì tanto a guardare... Intendo anche da parte dell'Erario...

----------


## periandro

Assolutamente si... infatti anche io non ci avevo fatto caso...solo che il committente anche un po' sgarbatamente ha fatto notare questo - secondo lui - "palese errore", senza ovviamente citare neanche una qualsiasi norma (anche a caso mi sarebbe andato bene), ma semplicemtne perchè "è così come dico io"!
Allora mi ha innescato questo curiosità che vorrei approfondire ma certamente - come dice lei - l'importo non vale neppure il tempo che spendiamo per scrivere :-) 
Comunque vediamo se arrivano altri interventi...dai... :-)

----------


## iam

secondo vi state ingarbugliando un pò troppo... 
prova a slegarvi (sperando di non restare annodato anche io  :Big Grin: ) 
L'imposta di bollo su chi grava?
Ovviamente sul cliente del professionista (altrimenti non ci sarebbe diritto di rivalsa no?). :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
E se grava sul cliente l'acquisto della marca ed il successivo riaddebito in fattura non può che essere una spesa anticipata in nome e per conto del cliente, pertanto escluso IVA ai sensi art. 15 comma 3, e parimenti escluso dal reddito (così come non è corretta la deducibilità dell'acquisto dei valori bollati visto il successivo riaddebito).   :Wink:

----------


## periandro

> L'imposta di bollo su chi grava?
> Ovviamente sul cliente del professionista (altrimenti non ci sarebbe diritto di rivalsa no?).

  Chiedo scusa per la mia ignoranza, ma questa ovvietà da quale norma di legge la si ricava? 
Diritto di rivalsa sull'imposta di bollo? Articolo?

----------


## iam

> Chiedo scusa per la mia ignoranza, ma questa ovvietà da quale norma di legge la si ricava? 
> Diritto di rivalsa sull'imposta di bollo? Articolo?

   :EEK!:  
scusa... ehm... tu in base a quale norma di legge la addebiti al cliente? :Confused:  
articolo? comma? paragrafo? lettera? numero? nota? versetto? accordo? terzina?...... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## periandro

> scusa... ehm... tu in base a quale norma di legge la addebiti al cliente? 
> articolo? comma? paragrafo? lettera? numero? nota? versetto? accordo? terzina?......

  Si effettivamente non l'avevo scritto... art. 2, c. 1, DPR 642/1972 per cui "L'imposta di bollo è dovuta fin dall'origine per gli atti, i  documenti
e i registri indicati nella parte prima della  tariffa,  se  formati  nello
Stato, ed in caso d'uso per quelli indicati nella parte seconda". 
Siccome è dovuta fin dall'origine sulle fatt > 77,.. ...ho pensato io - ma magari sbaglio - e siccome il documento lo origina l'emittente... ho pensato che su costui gravi l'imposta...
Ripeto...mia interpretazione magari sbagliata.

----------


## dott.mamo

E' sostenuta in nome e per conto, se l'acquisto è documentato a nome del cliente ma viene sempre fatto l'acquisto a nome del professionista. E' qui il problema.

----------


## dott.mamo

L'argomento mi interessa molto.
Qualcuno ha altre riflessioni da scrivere?

----------


## Niccolò

> L'argomento mi interessa molto.
> Qualcuno ha altre riflessioni da scrivere?

  Se n'è parlato (e, a memoria, direi molto) anche in altre discussioni.

----------


## dott.mamo

Dove?
Rileggendo quanto abbiamo scritto, sono convinto che sia più corretto considerare il riaddebito come parte del compenso (si deduce come costo l'acquisto dal tabacchino dei bolli; si tassa il relativo ricavo a fronte di riaddebito).

----------

